# Getting a new tablet which one?



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> So what? Bloatware can be removed. The hardware is what counts.


Do you need any special knowledge to remove it?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

That's kind of a loaded question, Mike. If you're reasonably nerdy, no big deal. If not, maybe you should be buying Apple. :laughing:

Seriously, not much a little googling can't handle.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Actually it won't hurt anything to just leave it on. I did read that it slows down the tab some. But how much can that be? I'm on an Apple now I hate it. I have the Android S4 and it's just a more business friendly system. So I think I'm going for the Samsung. 10.1 with kitkat.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You can disable or turn off most of the bloatware. All it will do at that point is take up memory space.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The bloat ware isn't that big of a deal as most can be removed easily.

The touch wiz skin is what I don't care for. Using a nexus device may be a more bare bones experience but I prefer it.

Tin said it's all about that hardware, but that's a half truth. The manufactures tailor the software skin to their hardware, switching to another doesn't always work the same on different hardware.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Give the Surface pro a look in too. Its a nice bit of kit.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

If you only want a larger version of your phone then get the Samsung. 

If you want to not be restricted then get the surface pro.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

What are you doing with your iPad


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm liking touchwiz more as I get used to it.:blink:


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I bought an iPad mini retina when I got back from Afghanistan. I like that it fits in my cargo pocket in a Pelican case. 

I don't have an opinion on android running platforms. You'll like whatever your wife gets you mister.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

wallmaxx said:


> I bought an iPad mini retina when I got back from Afghanistan. I like that it fits in my cargo pocket in a Pelican case.
> 
> I don't have an opinion on android running platforms. You'll like whatever your wife gets you mister.


I am on the Samsung now but I cant find the reply tab. I can only reply through quoting someone. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Bottom left tab


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Under the blue arrows


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I am on the Samsung now but I cant find the reply tab. I can only reply through quoting someone. What am I doing wrong?


Hit the menu ky or soft button on the left. It will bring up a reply button.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> Hit the menu ky or soft button on the left. It will bring up a reply button.


Thanks overanalyze, here's a screen shot of what the menu button did


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Thanks overanalyze, here's a screen shot of what the menu button did


Hmmm...that's odd. Not saying you don't know which button to push but that comes up when I hold the center home button...are you sure you are pressing the soft key to the left of the home/center button?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> Hmmm...that's odd. Not saying you don't know which button to push but that comes up when I hold the center home button...are you sure you are pressing the soft key to the left of the home/center button?


Positive that's the key. Maybe there's a setting where I can change the key functions.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Positive that's the key. Maybe there's a setting where I can change the key functions.


Ok I have to hold the key down which is still odd. However I'm set now


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Ok I have to hold the key down which is still odd. However I'm set now


That is odd...when I hold mine down nothing happens...weird.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> That is odd...when I hold mine down nothing happens...weird.


I'm running kitkat, which may have something to do with it


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Here's what my menu looks like.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Here's what my menu looks like.


Yep...mine too. I am not on kikat yet...so that may be the difference.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Guys... the app looks way cooler in IOS, just sayin... :whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Yep...mine too. I am not on kikat yet...so that may be the difference.


I give WTF is "kitkat? 

In English please....:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> Yep...mine too. I am not on kikat yet...so that may be the difference.


Yes mine now looks like both of yours, for the life of me I couldn't figure out the reply button but I just have to hold it down


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> I give WTF is "kitkat?
> 
> In English please....:whistling


It's the newest android operating system. It's the next one after jellybean


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Guys... the app looks way cooler in IOS, just sayin... :whistling


Too bad you'd be stuck with a crappy ios device then.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

griz said:


> I give WTF is "kitkat?
> 
> In English please....:whistling


Lol! Showing your age a bit griz! So heres one I got stumped on the other day....NAINA.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Lol! Showing your age a bit griz! So heres one I got stumped on the other day....NAINA.


I'm gonna wait for "snickers" or the newest version of "twix"....:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> I'm gonna wait for "snickers" or the newest version of "twix"....:laughing:


The systems prior to these was "Froyo" and then "Ice Cream Sandwich"


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

overanalyze said:


> Lol! Showing your age a bit griz! So heres one I got stumped on the other day....NAINA.


NANIA = Not Available In North America.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> The systems prior to these was "Froyo" and then "Ice Cream Sandwich"


(Froyo), Gingerbread, Honeycomb, (Ice Cream Sandwich), Jelly Bean, (Kit Kat)


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> (Froyo), Gingerbread, Honeycomb, (Ice Cream Sandwich), Jelly Bean, (Kit Kat)


You forgot cupcake, donut and eclair.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> You forgot cupcake, donut and eclair.


I was just filling in the gaps in what he posted, no need to go back that further.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Guys... the app looks way cooler in IOS, just sayin... :whistling


screenshot?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have an ipad too


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> View attachment 111382
> 
> 
> I have an ipad too


Looks no different really.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

What's up with my avatar? Haven't had that one in years.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What's up with my avatar? Haven't had that one in years.


I think the Avatar you put on the App is different then the one on the browser. So if you never changed it on the app is going to still be there


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I think the Avatar you put on the App is different then the one on the browser. So if you never changed it on the app is going to still be there


That is the only thing about the app, only a handful of avatars show up.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Your Avatar isn't showing up on my android


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The avatars are screwy on the app.


----------

